# Cancelled / Abandoned Cycle



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, I was hoping to get some advice from you all. 

We were having our first icsi cycle but it was cancelled on monday due to poor response (cancelled a bit early I think) and I had my trigger shot on monday. 

I was just wondering when to expect af, would it be as usual or slightly later/earlier?? 

Thanks girls.

Kate


----------



## sugary

hi kate
sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, you must be feeling awful. Sending you a big hug....take it easy.
Have you had the trigger shot or was it scheduled for next Monday?
Sugary.


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Sugary, thanks for the message hun. 

I had the trigger shot on monday the 30th oct. So its been a week almost.  

Kate
xxxx


----------



## Spangley

It should be within another week. When my cycle was abandoned it was 14 days between trigger shot and AF

Really sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned- I know how upsetting it is


----------



## x shye x

Sorry hun, thinking of u

loads of love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starsky**

Hi Kate so sorry to hear your news, I can sympathise with you totally as we were also in the same situation as yourself in August. The only advice I can give you is what I did and that was to let my emotions out for a day or two and then pick myself up and concentrate on the next cycle and believe that it happened for a reason. As for  AF she really took her time as I had a few light spots then nothing for about 10 days or so and then she arrived and I really felt her presence !!!! IF you dont mind me asking what is a trigger shot as I have never heard of this term. Sending you lots of   Starsky**


----------



## laurab

Hi Kate,

just thought I'd say hi to you, I have my first IVF cancelled this morning due to poor response.  I'm feeling really crap.  How are you coping now?

Sending hugs 
laura XX


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Starsky, a trigger shot is what they give you to release the eggs that the stimming produces. 

Laura sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned hun, how are you feeling now? its sort of limbo land isnt it, you didnt get a negative so thats something, but you did all that for no reason. its a strange place to be. 

Im having problems now as we were egg sharing and they are asking me to have a lot of blood tests done again, and want to charge me a stupid amount of money for them. My gp wont even do them for me either. 
xx


----------



## laurab

Hi kate,

I'm ok, although my follow up appiontment was really negative, have been really down.  Basically said not to try again.  Although we are again in Feb.

I'm trying to stay realistic.. it won't work, but I just can't help but believe I will be a mum one day.

AF atill not arrived and has been 3 weeks since stopped injections.. I was told not to do the trigger jab so no idea whats going on in there!

How are you now? Your GP isn't helpng much.. my friend in similar boat.. although her GP did agree for a few tests I think... its Allybee on egg sharing thread, sure she won't mind a PM from you. XX


----------



## *kateag*

Laura hun, why did they say not to try again? Have you considered changing clinics?

I have my ref for pco coming up soon so Im going to ask if they will do blood tests for me and then I can send them onto clinic.

If you want to chat hun feel free to pm me, anytime 
xxx


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

Well as some of you know we got a BFN on Monday which we were so gutted about but we decided we would go straight for TX no:2 which would have started on Tuesday which really kept us going (if you know what i mean)

Well we went for baseline scan yesterday and guess what ..... i have a huge cyst and lots of wee ones so TX is cancelled until at least next AF which is ages away cause my cycles are so long. If its not away by next AF then we will just have to wait till it goes (so the clinic say).

This has really knocked me for 2. I just can believe it. I keep asking myself what i done wrong and if i have done something different would it have worked.

Does anyone know if the clinic should be given me regular scan thought this month to see if its shrinking ?

Is there a good chance it will go away ?

I'm so scared it will burst and cause me damage inside 

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## saphy75

Hi Hugs, i tried to reply to you last night but my pooter wouldn't let me  

I'm so sorry you have had a bfn, please don't blame your self as it is no way your fault  i'm sorry i can't offer any advice about cysts but i would say if you are worried give your clinic a call  

take care, pam xx


----------



## babs68

Hi everyone 
just wanted some advice if possible - just had to abandon my second short flare IVF as only had two follicles.  Really surprised as I managed three grade one embryos in December.  Has anyone else had this where one cycle was good, and then one shortly after was a big fat no no?!!  The consultant said that I shouldn't give up yet as I responded ok before, and that each cycle can be a bit (!) different.
Any experiences you can share would be really appreciated as I feel pretty hopeless at the moment..... 
Thanks
Babsxx


----------



## BeeBee

Hi

I had just the same thing happen to me. For my first fresh cycle i was on Gonal-F and had 23 eggs collected. For my 2nd i was on Menopur and had 2 eggs collected so for my 3rd i went back on the Gonal-F and had 17 eggs collected.

I have also heard though that you can be on the same drug every time and have completely different responses but maybe it is worth asking about changing the stims next time.

best of luck to you.

BB


----------



## babs68

Hi BB
thanks so much for that - sorry to hear about your experience - it's amazing that it can be so different isn't it?!!  I've got my review with the Consultant on the 3rd April, so crossed fingers he can come up with something.  I was on the highest dose of Menopur, but I might ask if it would be worth changing to Gonal-F just to see.  Really hope it goes well for you, 23 and 17 are amazing numbers, it can't be a coincidence that you only got 2 on Menopur.....  
Thanks again, take care,
Babsxx


----------



## meneilson

Hiya

Sorry to here that you have also had an abandoned cycle, my first two cycles went all the way through to EC no problem, 1st one with 6 eggs, the second one 9 eggs (they did up the dose slightly) but this one only two tiny ones when we went for the scan - the consultant even questioned if I was taking the drugs correctly but other than that could offer no advice at all, this was four weeks ago and still no sign of the old witch - why is it when you in invite her in she decides to ignore yet normally she can't wait to bang your door down!!

Also I have mentioned to my consultant about putting me on a SP but he doesn't advise, I don't really understand the difference between a LP & SP other than the time obvioulsy - if anyone could enlighten me that would be great.

Wishing you all the very best of luck

xx

I wish you both the best of luck

xxxx


----------



## mrsmc

Hi

I've had 7 cycles and they have collected anything from 7-27 follicles it really does vary. I was on exactly the same drugs for most of them as well.
I've also had 2 abandoned cycles so I know how frustrating it is.

Good luck for your next cycle

Sarah x


----------



## CLshark

Hi, I'm 36 years old and new to the message boards 

I felt quite dismayed to read that many of you had your cycles abandoned because of a low number of follicles.

Can I ask whether this was your choice or if your clinic decided not to continue?

I wish to tell you my story in the hope that it will bring some enlightenment to anyone who hasn't responded well to their injections...

In December I embarked on my first attempt at IVF. All appeared to be going well, I down-regulated without problem and then the injections started. I had 2 scans and there was no change to my ovaries. This had come as a great shock to me - I hadn't expected the drugs not to work - I had expected my ovaries to make eggs. Afterall, I was undergoing IVF with ICSI because my husband's sperm couldn't swim properly. 

My dosage was doubled and a further scan and the nurse pronounced that I had a large cyst on my left ovary. She referred the matter to a more experienced colleague who thought that it could well be a follicle but couldn't be 100% sure.

My husband and I were then seen by one of the doctors who gave us a choice as to whether we would like to proceed. We were self funding, so obviously this was both a financial decision as well as a mental one.

The doctor gave us success rate of 5 - 10%, providing, of course, that it was a follicle, that it contained a mature egg, that the egg was fertilised by ICSI and it would develop into a good embryo. As you can see - the odds were not high!

I was really worried that if we abandoned the cycle, I might not get another chance. There were no guarantees that I would produce follicles next time. And as we all know - no eggs mean no IVF. We decided to go ahead anyway.

We can't believe how fortunate we've been. It WAS a follicle and it DID contain a mature egg which developed into a perfect embryo (the embryologist's words, not ours!)
But best of all, I am 13 weeks pregnant today. Yes, I've still got a long way to go but at least we know we gave it our best shot. 

We have been unbelievably lucky on this occasion and I realise that this doesn't happen for everyone. I am also aware that we might not get another opportunity, if I lose the pregnancy and we have to try again.

We are so grateful to the clinic for allowing us that choice. I hope that I can return their kindness and professionalism by going on to have a live birth which they can add to their success statistics.

I wish you all the best of luck in the future.

Carol


----------



## cinders35

Wow Carol,
what an inspirational story!
Talk about "against all odds!"
I guess the morals of the story are- it only takes one!
                                              - don't give up hope!
Well done to you and dh, and best of luck.
You deserve it.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## kinsy2512

Am new to this website, but needed to speak to women who are going through the same devstating problems as I am.

My 1st IVF treatment has been abandoned today due to the drugs not stimulating enough Follies.......I was absolutely distraught when the doctor advised me of this news.  My heart has been ripped out, I really admire the women on this site who get back up after being flattened by the failure of IVF.

I really dont know what to do now.....do I go on to having a 2nd attempt!! or just cut my losses and continue my life not being a mother......I have severe Endo and have been through surgery 3 times over the past 6 yrs and wonder how much more I can actually take.


Feeling so crap ....Thanks for listening ladies xxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

I'm so sorry you have had to abandon this cycle hun, that must be really hard to cope with   have you got a follow up appointment ? what has your cons suggested you do next ? could you try different drugs next time ?

pam xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi there

Sorry to hear of the result of your recent treatment. I have had 2 cycles cancelled (one after EC as only one egg fertilized and didnt divide, and the second because I failed to downregulate). I know how devastating this can be. This cycle was also nearly cancelled as I only had one decent follie (did actuall get three eggs though in the end) a couple of days before stopping stimms but I managed to convince them to carry on as they said it would be my last chance with my own eggs.

The first treatment can often be a fact finding mission. Just because you did not respond well this time doesnt mean this will happen again. They can look at various ways of improving your response, different drugs, different dosage.....They may even discuss ICSI as an option when (I am saying when here....) you get to egg collection next time to improve chances if you still dont have that many eggs.

This has JUST happened to you and you are going to feel flat and upset and all the other emotions you are experiencing. If (and I hope you do) you decide to go for another treatment they can discuss your options and what they may change to improve your chances. Give yourself time to deal with this first though (just my humble opinion but it helped me to have a few months between treatments).

Here are some areas of the site that you might find helpful for more information and support.

poor responders (IVF) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123876.0

cycle buddies (for your next treatment) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

there are also location boards where you can find people in your area or even at your clinic.

endo http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Also on the general areas for IVF/ICSI there are sections on questions to ask on follow up appointment (which you should be able to get to discuss the plan of action for future treatment)

Please please dont give up yet. I know you are hurting but there is hope!

Wishing you all the best for whatever you decide to do


----------



## kinsy2512

Thanks girlies I really appreciate your kind words and support...........Today is another day and after the initial shock from yesterday I feel brighter today and I will not be defeated.......where there's a will theres a way!!!!!

I have an appt tomorrow and dragging my dearest along tomorrow just in case I crumble -AGAIN.

Thanks so much again for your support ladies


----------



## wishing4miracle

youve always got to think your first cycle as an experiement.espeacilly with combining your drugs properly so they can stim you right.we got a bfn on our first cycle.a bfp on our second but mc.and going for et this saturday as our 3rd.im an es and i understand your worries of stimmimg and getting enough follies.for you stimming and getting enough is totaly dif compared to my cycles.i have to stim for 2 people,us and the other lady.youll get there.you just need to keep positive.wait for your follow up and see what they have to say.good luck 

hayley


----------



## LondonJax

Hi Kinsy,

As everyone has said, try to look at round one of IVF as a fact finder (an expensive fact finder but nonetheless... )

Our first round of IVF (April 2006) went to egg collection although I only had 3 follies and they were borderline.  My bloods came back to say the hormones were saying there were eggs present but when they went in the eggs were immature.  We felt, as I was 43 at the time, that we needed to look at egg donation but our consultant at the Lister clinic didn't even mention it.  She said she would give me the highest dose of stims and the lowest of ddwnregging that she could give me by law as she thought I may be downregging on my own and the drugs were then blocking the egg making.

We went for our second round in July 2006. We had already decided it would be the last as I was then 43 and a half. Again they found just three follies so it was a bit of deja vu when I went down to the operating theatre for EC.  This time though they collected 3 eggs.  We then found out that some of hubby's sperm was deciding to go in circles so it was lucky that we'd opted for ICSI due to a borderline sperm count 

We go the call next day to say all three eggs had fertilised and all three were put back, one was 8 cell, one 7 and the other just a 2 but beginning to divide again.

The result is currently having a late afternoon nap with his dad.  Ewan was born in April 2007 and is most definitely our miracle baby.  In his case it's twice over as he had to have an emergency heart procedure when he was 2 weeks old as we discovered he had a previously undiagnosed heart problem when his became critically ill overnight.  So far he's doing incredibly well although he will need regular check ups for the rest of his life.

It's been a couple of years of incredible highs and devasting lows but we hope we're on a bit more of an even keel now 

So please try not to get too low - IVF is a real rollercoaster but the way we got through the second round was to congratulate ourselves (and even celebrate) every time we got a good result on a stage.  So if the womb lining was the right thickness we treated ourselves to a DVD or takeaway or went for a nice meal out, when the follicles started to grow we celebrated again and so on.  Each stage takes you closer to the precious BFP and we felt that, even if we didn't make it that time, we were getting further down that road.  It helped us keep focussed on the here and now and helped to keep us sane I think.

Good luck.  I really hope 2008 is the year for IVF babies!

Jackie x


----------



## cleo31

Hi hun,

i just wanted to send you a huge  . I too have endo and i had a scan today that revealed i have endo cycts again after they were removed last year. I feel i take a little step forward and 20 bck!! This ferility lark sucks. I hope you get some answers hun and that you can move on quickly.

love and light Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## silverglitter79

Hi there. 
Just stumbled across your post and am in the same boat as you. I too had to abandon my 1st ICSI cycle due to not responding well to the stimming drugs.







. I only developed 2 larger follies and 3 smaller ones which were lagging behind in size. I decided to abandon the cycle for my stimming drugs to be reviewed in hope to give me a better chance of producing more follies/eggs next time round. I am self funding so didn't want to waste money knowing that i had a slim chance of conceiving. I have an appointment to see the drs in the next couple of weeks and currently waiting for AF to arrive to start DR on Day 21 (thats if they still decide to still put me on the LP). 
The way i see it, the first cycle will always be an experiment or investigation if you like. I was on the lowest dose of puregon (150iu) due to my age and BMI (25), but obviously that didn't work that well. All of us respond differently and in medicine its always hit and miss until they get the best possible result. I just hope i succeed on the next cycle as everything is soooo expensive!!!! I have no patience to wait for my NHS funding cycle as they said there is a 4 year waiting list! I'll be 32 by then!   

Please don't let this first try put you off. We will all succeed in Gods own time.

Plenty of babydust to all of us!









J xxx


----------



## samantha 1973

Hi kinsy

please dont give up hope.. I have had to abandon cycle 2 times now and nothing can prepare you for the heartache it brings  

but you will be surprised how strong you are and will soon find your strength to carry on    

good luck

sam xx


----------



## sally29

i had my first cycle abandoned on day 11, absolutely distraught!! i know how you feel.
i went in to see the doc who then said i have until 24th May until i reach the deadline age for treeatment so we have one last chance!! they gave us the choice of another attempt with drugs at the icsi or egg donantion - which was abit traumatic when before all of this there was no problems with my eggs, i have been on some tabs to bring on AF early to get this next treatment in.
i only have one go though, due to ruile changes within the PCT that once you hit the age that's it, but annoying thing is that when i went on the list they said notmatter what if you hit top of list before age limit you got all your gos and now it has changed.
can someone help me with this on how i go about writing to the PCT? the doc even told me there was no waiting list anymore and also the funds were there. and i was told we hit the top of list in October 07!!
i do hope that there is a god and that i respond differently to the drugs next time, i don't know what i will do else!
i just want to be a mum  
   to everyone who is going through this.


----------



## samantha 1973

Hi sally

the pct have a lot to answer for    how dare they take you off the list   who do they think they are?  
they have no idea what it is like to go throu this journey !!!! My so called pct said there was no funding whatsoever, then a year later after we have paid for treatment, we get a letter for a app and then we get told that as we have already self funded we are not entitled to nhs      I was so angry !!!  ( not now thou )

I know how you feel, I want to be a mummy too  

sam xx


----------



## sally29

Thansk Sam.
it is all just so frustrating and until you go through it i don't think you realise just how you are going to react. i just keep telling myself that it was abandoned then when it could have been ET and more advanced. i just cannot become positive about anything at the mo it was only 2 weeks ago. but before i was talking like about plans and then saying but just incase there is little person with us but now i just can't bring myself to think like that. they say don't get your hopes up and you try not to but then where do you draw the line.
once this is done and if - if it doesn't work god forbid then i don't know what to do as we can't afford to pay private costs!!


----------



## samantha 1973

Sally  

Hang in there, I have just had my 4th bfn last week and felt distraught   but as the days go on you find your strengh to carry on.. Its devestating to have to abandon cycle, worst than a bfn I found.. because at least then you have completed a cycle, abandoned and you just wonder !! the emotions we feel are dreadful at times its like a rollercoaster ..
and i have read of lots of ladies who have abandoned and then gone on to have a full cycle, no probs... they will prob up your meds next time... give yourself time and you will get positive again   

Kinsy ... i hope you have had some good news at your appointment   its good to hear your feeling more positive 
          the ladies on here are great for support  

Best wishes to all

sam xx


----------



## shopaholicsaz

Hi 
I amsorry to hear about your cycle being abandoned - I have just had the same happen and so the clinic chose to do IUI which I've already had unsuccesfully 3 times so am not feeling at all positive.  I only had one ovary respond so am not sure where to go either. Unfortunately it does seem that the 1st cycle is seen as a bit of a fact find, so I am hoping, as i am sure you are, that a different approach will work. 
Good luck and fingers crossed!
Sarah


----------



## shadow

i have just had my 1st cycle abandoned and i,m feeling really sad ,i,ve been told that i can try again but not for about a month ,does anyone know how long i will need to wait ,i only had 3 follies none of which were the right size ,i,ve been told i will need to go on a short regimen, i did,nt realise how upsetting this would be 
good luck ladies
samanthaxxxxxx


----------



## twiglets

Hi Samantha,

Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle. Don`t you just hate that! I`ve had 2 abandoned so far for over stimming, and yes that CAN happen too believe it or not! What I have learned on FF is that generally the 1st cycle is always a test cycle really as the doctors don`t know how your body reacts to drugs as they don`t have any previous attempts to work from. So, it is normal for things not to go as expected.

I guess you were on the long protocol where you have to down regulate first, and it is good to see that they will put you on short p next time. I have heard that women who don`t produce enough follies with the LP respond much better to the drugs with the SP.

My clinic usually wants me to have at least two AF`s before starting tx in order for the drugs to leave the body from the last tx, so your body is ready for another cycle. But, if yours have said they can start in a months time that`s even better  .

Hope you feel better soon 
Roses


----------



## zanne..

Hi,

Had to abandon our first cycle on friday, had been stimming for 10 days had 1 large follicle and 7 small ones which didn't seem to be growing. Feel very disappointed but also know anything can happen with this treatment. I feel really bloated and have been having tummy cramps which i guess is the effects of the drugs is this normal? Sorry to ask but this is all new to me  
Just have to wait now for follow up appointment and try again.

Love Z x


----------



## Flopsy

Hi Zanne,

I am really sorry to hear this. Having IVF is hard enough but having to abandon is heartbreaking.

At my last cycle I had a similar problem. One dominant follicle and the others grew very slowly. In the end we changed drugs and used Puregon (can't remember name of first stim drug). This did the trick in the end and the EC/ET went ahead but it wasn't successful.

It may be that your clinic tries another protocol or another drug in your next cycle. I found a short cycle (without downregging) worked best. Ask them about that at your next appointment.

Also sorry to hear about the stomach cramping. I had the same thing and it's adding insult to injury.

Good luck at your followup appointment.


----------



## cala

Dear all

THANK YOU for all your comments I have just read.  Last week i had my 1st IVF treatment stopped, after only getting as far as a week of Gonal 375mg injections.  How i cried my heart out.

Tomorrow i call the hospital to see what is next - i feel so ignorant of all of this and worry what if any thing they can do for us.

Thank God for my fab Husband - he is my rock

Reading your comments have  given me courage for this next step.


----------



## twiglets

*Cala,* so sorry to read of your abandoned cycle  
Getting a follow up appointment with your clinic should help in answering all your questions. It always helps me. Best to do that asap if you can. I hope they can give you reassurance for your next step.

It is great how you can realise how much the people around you mean to you through this difficult time. As it is during difficult times when we see who it is that is really there for us, and we should really treasure that just as you are doing about your DH.

Take care,

Roses xxx


----------



## Bunjy

Yes try again !!!
First time is always a trial really to see how you respond. I had poor responses all three times - but always with different combinations of drugs - jsut not found the right one yet. Just be sure to ask for all the tests you can have done NOW - even if they think you may not need them - just get them done. With me I have been asking this all along and only now are they considering them - all that money eh !!! each dr / unit has their own way of proceeding - just make sure you are aware whether they are equipped for testing why you respond poorly.
You are not alone !x


----------



## Bunjy

Hi Shadow
I have been told to have the withdrawal bleed and then al least one normal period - which will show your body is getting back into the swing of things. See how you feel. If you take the pill for a month before treatment (some clinics do this) then that sort of gives you another months break so to speak.


----------



## cala

Dear Roses and Bunjy,

Thank you for your support.  I feel the last couple of weeks , the highs and lows have drained me so much.  I spoke to the hospital yesterday & have a clinic appointment in 10 days.  Now i think i need a large coffee, chocolate and retail therapy.

I am so thankful to have an understanding boss at work.  Even more was the support from a trusted friend who got me though the last week .

How wonderful we have each other - you are all a blessing to me.

Cala


----------



## dizzy76

hi there,

My 1st cycle back in June was abandoned due to poor response, we started our 2nd cycle in Sept with a much higher dosage and we got 12 eggs. Unfortunately it ended in a negative result but i just wanted to reassure you that just because a 1st cycle is called off, doesnt mean it wont succeed the 2nd time around.
The 1st cycle is very much trial and error.

Good luck,
Vicky x


----------



## jobo5572

Hello ladies - please can I join this thread ?  Not sure if this is the right place for me to be posting so I apologise if I offend or upset anyone.  My 1st cycle of IVF was cancelled/abandoned yesterday after 3 weeks of DRing followed by 13 days of stimming as my follies just didn't make the required size and didn't really respond to an upping in dosage twice during stimming.  All I have done since yesterday is cry   and I'm finding it really difficult to come to terms with and cope with right now.  I am booked in for counselling on Monday at my clinic but I can't bear to wait that long to talk to someone.  I've not gone into work today as I just can't face it


----------



## twiglets

Jobo,

Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycled  
I know how devastating that is. Feel free to let out all your emotions, writing here is a good idea. Reading about others having cancelled cycles does show that you are not alone!
Most do say that the first cycle of IVF tends to be on trial and error basisas the clinic gets to see how your body reacts to the drugs and dosages. It sounds like the initial dose of stimms you were on was not high enough for your embies to get the boost they need right from the start. As with too low a dose or too high to start with, you can stimm for too long and not get the required size of eggs as I think this can affect their quality (like it happened to you) or stimm too quickly and end up having too many eggs (like it happened to me).

Will you be going to the councelling with your DH? Are you talking about how your both feeling at the moment to each other? Sit down and have a good cry if you feel like it, don`t feel like you have failed either as this is a very bumpy road we are on and you`d be surprised to hear that after a failure you do get stronger and more determined to succeed and win this IF!!!

I found the first month after a BFN to be the worst time to get through. You do however, do start healing after some time and starting to make plans for the next go always helps in a very positive way.

Take care and feel free to post how you are feeling now.

Roses xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

I'm another one - just back from the clinic after being told I only had one tiny follicle and that uping the dosage probably wouldn't do much. They've suggested a new protocol - Cetrotide but have to wait till probably May before that can start...am absolutely gutted as didn't expect to fall at the first fence so to speak... 

It's my 38 birthday next Saturday and I was hoping to be carrying a couple of embies by then...


----------



## silverglitter79

Hi Alidol,

Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle.  I can definitely sympathize with what you have been through. On my 1st cycle i abandoned after getting 5 follicles - 2 big ones and 3 tiny ones with 150 iu of FSH. On my 2nd cycle i managed to get 11 follies with 300 iu of FSH. On my 3rd cycle i only got 3 follicles with 300 iu FSH - so as you can see each cycle can be different even with the same dose of FSH.

I am not aware of the Cetrotide protocol, but i have heard this is used for poor responders. I too am a very poor and slow responder to these stimming drugs and will be on 450iu on my next cycle and i'm only 29!

When i abandoned my 1st cycle, i was told to wait for the withdrawal bleed and another normal bleed - so roughly 2 months. If you do a full cycle then they like you to have 3 months in between treatment.

You are not alone, hun. We are here if you need to fend your fustrations on  

Good luck for your upcoming treatment. Your next cycle will be here before you know it.

All the best!

Silverglitter79


----------



## Alidoll

Thanks Silverglitter. I'm usually on the Fife forum but the two ladies I speak to there are both near the end of the 2WW (one testing tomorrow) so didn't really want to put too much of a downer when they are trying to be so positive. I guess I just needed to hear from those in the same boat as myself. I'm really hoping it's just the drugs that wasn't working rather than me as I'm sure I had an FSH test a while back that came back as normal (I was on clomid for 6 months before starting the IVF).

Felt the consultant was a bid harsh - basically saying if the next regime didn't work then game over for me having my own child (she mentioned egg donation which would mean my DH would be able to pass on his genes - just not me ).

The cetrotide protocol works with my natural cycle (so no sniffer drugs). 5 injections, scan, couple of other injections then final one to bring any eggs to maturation before collection so really quick BUT depends on FSH results from the blood test the month before. If <15 will go ahead. 15-17 will try this protocol but chances of it working less. Over 20 and they won't even try it....so next hurdle is the blood test [probably some time in April].


----------



## silverglitter79

Hi Alidoll,

It looks like they want to put you on a a protocol similar to the short protocol. This is supposed to be used by ladies who are poor/slow responders to the stimming drugs. I was put on this on my last cycle as i too am a slow responder but only managed 3 eggs compared to the 11 eggs i got with the long protocol (where i downregged). I did get a frostie from the 3 eggs though so i suppose my eggs were a better quality when i did the short protocol. I am going to do the long protocol on my next cycle with the maximum dose of FSH (450 iu! scary!), so hopefully will get more eggs this time. But like i said each cycle varies.

All the best on your next cycle hun. I hope everything works out for you whan you decide to start again  

Silverglitter79


----------



## Alidoll

Had my first go at IVF abandoned as I didn't respond to drugs and only had one follie that was pretty small. Clinic said to wait for 2 AFs (and have a blood test on the second one to measure FSH) but there's no sign of AF number one and I'm now on day 36. Last "real" AF was away back on the 14th January. Then had a mini-AF following 5 days of provera on the 26th Jan but nothing since then. Can I as what's the longest anyone has had to wait before AF started following an abandoned cycle as the wait is so frustrating!

Thanks


----------



## saphy75

sorry i can't help with your questions but i wanted to send you a   and say i'm sorry tx was cancelled   i hope af shows up soon  

pam xx


----------



## running girl

Hi there, 

I don't know what to say to you... I'm in the same boat as you.  We started our cycle on the 26 Feb and had my first scan on Wednesday my lining was very thin and no follicles at all.  Haven't responded to any of the injections, just wanted to say your not alone, sending you a  

Running girl


----------



## Alidoll

Thanks!

It's really frustrating as I can't move on to the next phase until AF starts and my cycle returns to near enough normal - you start thinking maybe the drugs have stopped AF for good and that's me...  it starts this weekend.

 to you both


----------



## mackilty

Hello there,

Yesterday my 4th and final IVF cycle was cancelled again due to poor response.  We have been on this fertility treatment rollercoaster for the past 2 years and had 8 txs (4 clomids and 4 ivfs).  Somewhere deep down inside I knew that I was having an issue with my eggs.  I cried buckets of tears yesterday to the point where I exhausted myself and feel asleep for 12 hours!  

I feel today like someone ripped my heart out of my chest.  We are devastated and grieving but are going to move on to DEIVF.  I guess I always hoped we would get out of the blocks and into the baby race.

Kilty


----------



## julie1973

Kilty - I have just read your post and I am so sorry to hear your 4th IVF being cancelled, have they given you any idea as to why no reponse on any of the 4 goes ?

I am a newbie to all this IVF stuff.... we had our 1st cycle cancelled on 12th March due to no response, I was and still am absolutly devastated, I really do not know where to go from here.  We have a follow up appt next Monday and I am hoping to get some answers, I am just hoping and praying its not well we dont think you are ever going to respond.

I just wanted to say hang in there hun, I know things dont feel brilliant at the moment, but I just wanted to wish you all the best with moving on to DEIVF.  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi Kilty,

I'm so sorry you've had your treatment cancelled, you've really been through the mill by the looks of things   .  I'm a poor responder too and know how heart breaking it is-  we are going to have one last shot with my own eggs later this year before moving on to donor eggs and although the donor route opens up new options for us, it does take a lot of thought and, for me anyway, will mean 'grieving' the loss of being able to use my own eggs.

I notice that you have had 4 cycles cancelled because of poor response, was this all at the same clinic?  What treatment protocol were you on?  Have you had your AMH tested?  The GCRM in Glasgow do flare protocol which is meant to be better for poor responders (although I think there are mixed opinions on whether this is actually the case on the poor responders thread) but it might be worth speaking to them if you haven't already done so, just to see what they say.  I think there are quite a few girls from Northern Ireland going there for different reasons.  Although I haven't had a positive result there yet, I had a follow up consultion after my last failed cycle and I really felt listened to by the consultant who didn't fob me off and who was willing to try me with the drugs of my choice.  

Good luck, wherever your journey takes you next.

Gill xx


----------



## mackilty

Hello Gil and Julie,

Thanks so much for your words of support.  I have taken this week to really grieve and feel the sadness.  DH was home with me on Monday for the Bank Holiday.  Then on Tuesday I moped all day!  I never got out of the PJs, cried, slept, watched telly and just was a coach potato!  I gave myself that Tuesday as I know I have to dust myself off and get back into life.  

SO Wednesday, I rejoined the gym and met a new friend I have made who has been amazingly supportive for lunch.  It was a wonderful warm sunny day and we went for a long walk in the local university grounds.  

After all we have been through over the last 2 years, I feel someone has ripped my heart out but I am at peace, I did everything I could and it was not good enough but there is DE and I am grateful I live in an age when the science is there to bring my baby to me.  Not in the way I hoped and dreamed of but to me, nonetheless!

Gil, I was on 3 longs and 1 short and my performance profile never changed!  It seems they could pump me full of drugs and it makes no difference.  I was with the one clinic the whole time.  I felt the consultants did the "standard" thing with me and that the writing was on the wall.  I have to say that I do have deep respect for the consultant when he rang me on Easter Sunday that it was a "no go".  He could have brought me in and had me go through EC and got his pay day either way but he felt in good conscience that he could not as the numbers did not look good.  

Julie, I really understand that devastation when the cycle is cancelled.  I think our first cancellation was the worst!  I was in bed for a week after it was cancelled.  I had built it up and was so ready to board that plane to IVF land but it was pulled from under me.  I really hope your follow up meeting went well and that they can change your procotol and make your second go a success!!  Mind yourself.  I realised after my first cancellation that every step of IVF is its own Everest!

Best wishes to you both and baby dust for success in the near future,
Kilty


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi everyone 

Julie. Just thought I would reply.  I am new to this site too.  I too had my first IVF cycle abandoned cos I did not produce enough follicles.  Only produce 2 on the right hand side at the right size and one tiny one on the left.  I was soo upset cos I thought oh we are finally getting somewhere and then the rug was pulled for beneath us.  Like the clinci give me IUI instead, said didn't want to waste the drugs I had taken and it might just work.  But it didn't work, it was pointless really cos already had 3 failed attempts ay IUI  last year. 

AF arrived on bank holiday Monday so spent most of that day crying cos I ended stupidly ended up hoping that the IUI might just work.

I was on long protocol and going to be on short protocol next time.  Go back on 26 April to see about when to start again.

Good luck to everyone and take care.

Ginger Baby xxx


----------



## TB2306

Hi, I too am new to this site and I too have spent a lot of the last weekend in my PJ's watchinh TV, eating what I like! Crying etc...
I am 40 my DH 35. I had my first IVF 18 months ago (short cycle), only produced 3 folicles, but got 2 good eggs - however I had to cancel having the transfer due to a family death - so they froze them.
Lats month went in for another go, same drugs etc. This time scans showed 4 folicles, all bigger and better growing than last time. I felt some hope as I may get a few eggs from them, plus I had my frozen ones... On my collection day I was told (quite casually) that I was in the 1% minority of empty folicles, oh and by the way my frozen eggs had perished when they tried to defrost! My consultant didn't even bother to call me until 2 days later, when he quite abruptly told me, he wouldn't waste any more money and go for ED.
We have decided this is not for us..
I have an appointment with Mr Taranissi @ ARGC later this month, as I just feel he seems to be the best and I should at least get a second opinion, maybe I should have just gone there first! Having read through many threads I see lots of talk of clomid, other cycle options etc - none of which were ever discussed wtih me. All I was told is that I have perfect bloods with a FSH of 6.1. He said he has no idea why!
I felt such a failure, when he said my first round produced "such an incredibally low number of eggs" and even more so when he said" he had never seen empty folicles before!". Reading through this site has really helped 
Has anyone else experienced similar? I am sure lots of you - sadly


----------



## mackilty

Dear TB2306,

I am so sorry that you had such a bad experience with that consultant!  I think sometimes it is so routine for them that they forget it is our LIVES and hopes and dreams they are dealing with.  

I am glad you are getting a second opinion and I really hope that changes can be made to your meds so you do respond better to the tx.  You can see from my post that using my OE is not going to happen and we have moved on to ED.  Somewhere out there is a donor angel who help to bring my baby to me.  

My only advise would be to mind yourself, cry it out!  I hope that there are brighter days ahead and as you wrote, there are so many of us out there who are making our way along this journey!  

All the best, Kilty


----------



## TB2306

Thanks Kitty. I will get a second opinion and take it from there. I agree sometimes the consultant / hospital don't view you as human at all - with hindsight my bext advice would always be: choose you clinic carefully!
I really hope you find your donor - SOON


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi everyone

Lets hope and   that 2010 is our year.  When my doc said it was best to abandon the cycle and I burst into tears, he did not know what to do.  He made me feel bad for crying.  Luckly the nurse was really nice.  Also sometimes people do ot seem to get it.  My boss at work asked the other day if I believed in guardian angels and I said I did.  She said that maybe me having a baby is not the path my angel/god want me to take, maybe there is another road for me.

I told her that god and my guardian angel need to get with the program cos this is what I really want. 

Sending everyone   and  
Ginger Baby


----------



## mackilty

Hello Gingerbaby,

I just wanted to write and send a   to you!  It is unbelievable what people say!  Especially a medical doctor who is supposed to heal and comfort you.  I often think all these "brilliant" people who go to medical school but you would not want them near you in your hour of need.  I have the most lovely GP and I feel like asking her, how did she not have her lovely, caring manner squeezed out of her during her medical training?!?!

I had a lady her at work say a number of mind numbing horrible and insensitive things to me.  But then when I look at her life, she is just trying to push her horrible attitude to me and I am not taking it on!  I have to work with her and I literally envision me wearing a mask when I am talking to her because if my true thoughts on her where reflected on my face, it would not be pretty  

Your God and guardian angel are with you, never doubt it and they are on your side and programme!
Hope today is going well and 2010 will be our year!


Kilty


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks for the reply Mackilty,

Some people can be so negative.  But some people can be soo nice.  A colleague was on training this week with a lady from another department who had IVF nine years ago and now has nine year old twins.  She told her about me and this lady who I don't even know came down and asked if I ever wanted to talk about stuff with her I can.  She also said if I didn't want to talk that was fine also.  I saw her again today when I was in the work canteen and she came over and said don't worry it will happen.

SO that restored my faith in things.

You take care

Ginger baby


----------



## julymermaid

So sorry to hear your news.
My first IVF cycle was cancelled today and I've spent all day at work on the edge of tears.
Came home and cried my eyes out ....life feels unfair and horrid.
To top it , I can't stand any more telly with little kids on it because it reminds me of the failure I am in being able to get the one thing I really truly want in life ....

When I started the IVF, I thought ...this is it ...now there's no looking back ... turns out it wasn't as simple as I originally thought it would be .

I was on Fostimon and synarel ...went up to 450 Fostimon and then the clinic gave out after they found only 1 follie big enough to make the grade in my ovaries ...the remaining 8 were too small they said.

Follow up appointment this Thursday ....fingers crossed for alternatives xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi Julymermaid

I know how you feel.  Sick of seeing adverts for baby things.  Feel like the whole world and his dog are pregnant apart from me.  It sucks.

I had managed to get pregnant naturally recently.  Doctors said it was a miracle.  Scan at 6 weeks showed a heartbeat.  Me and DH were so excited.  Then 8 week scan showed no heartbeat.  Miscarried on 7 August.  Just feel so let down.  Why of why is everything so hard     

It was such a miracle that they don't hold out much hope of us getting pregnant naturally again.  So waiting for next period and then will have a go at our last funded IVF attempt.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## julymermaid

Dear Gingerbaby,


So sorry to hear about your mc.
Sometimes I feel like there must be a cruel comedian sat somewhere deciding to give babies to women who don't even want them whilst we sit here and crave for them like we do....

I'm having the most miserable day ever today ... Got my AMH results and I'm miserably low ... 0.4 pmol/l...

Have a phone consultation tomorrow with my doctor and I'm scared he will tell me to give it all up !

Do you know of anyone who has conceived with low AMH? is there still hope?

Are you trying for another cycle?  
Oh I wish us all hope and positivity and happiness .... so very badly .... 

Love and hugs


----------



## Ginger Baby

Julymermaid.  Don't give up just yet.  I have seen some posts on here of people with low AMH results getting pregnant.  I have never had my AMH tested, at my hospital  they only do FSH.  My FSH is twice the amount it should be so not good on that front for me but still mananged to get pregnant.  Just need to get pregnant again and hope it hangs on next time.

Good luck for today

Ginger Baby


----------



## julymermaid

Thanks Ginger Baby  

I'm feeling a lot better today .  I've been reading the PR thread and I'm now all set to start again.
Which clinic are you with ?  I'm at the Bridge Centre and have decided to change clinics to Lister.  Just booked my first consultation for tomorrow.

Bridge sent me my AMH reports yesterday evening by email !! It has dropped from 12.8 to 0.37 !!!   

I for some reason refuse to believe it can vary so dramatically within a span of five months.  Also, how can the clinic be so insensitive ads to send something like this via email without so much as a phone call to explain what it all means ?

I know how you must feel after your cycle cancelled...but we all need to stay positive and think positive thoughts and really truly believe this will happen.  I strongly believe that this aspect of life is driven by a power out of our hands ...all these numbers and test results etc. are just things we do to try and understand it in the only way we know.  

The mind is a powerful thing and I'm now going to start dictating the universe to get us all what we want ! 

Do I sound silly?  Oh I guess so ... but here's to hoping xx

Cheers!


----------



## Ginger Baby

No you are not silly pet.

I am on the poor responders thread.  There are loads of lovely people on there that are realy nice and helpful.

I have just got a letter from where I work reminding me that my sick note runs out on Friday.  It says sorry you are unwell.  Feel like saying your saw my sick note it says miscarriage.  Feel like saying I am not unwell I am heartbroken and I will come back to work when I am good and ready so feck off !!!!

Sorry for rant

Ginger Baby


----------



## julymermaid

Oh no...don't be sorry ... I'm all for Rants ... beginning to feel like my speciality nowadays !!

Yeah do tell them to f#!& off darling ... I can't believe they actually had the b$lls to send you a reminder note...how awful ...!!  

I really wish we all could just get ourselves admitted into spa whilst going through this .... All I want to do is run away from the real world and focus on this and think positive and all the good Reiki/Meditation/Tai-Chi stuff....

And I can totally understand the state of mind you must be in .... Maybe you should just get away for while? Even if it is just the weekend ...sometimes just walking along the coast and not having access to any gadgets / internet/ phone can help clear your head and get back on your feet enough to start trying again .....

I keep telling myself, that if something has not gone the way you wanted it to, maybe there is something better around the corner ... maybe this baby was not yours to have ... and the next one will be a beautiful healthy one ...

Just remember that you control your mind and how you feel ..so give it a go ...
Check out this video...I see this every morning .... it just cheers me up and makes me want to climb up a sink and do the same thing ... 




Lotsa  and  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Julymermaid.  Feeling in a better mood.  My mam and dad came down and forced me out of the house so feel a bit better.

When I got back my boss had left a message asking me to call her.  I rang her and she was okay with me.  Maybe she felt bad cos I was crying down the phone.  She said my sick note says I should be back in work tomorrow.  Told her it says on it that I should be back in work on Friday and I have an appointment on Friday at 9.05 so will let her know then if I am coming in.  She said you don't sound ready to come back to me.  Nearly said dohh yeah !!!  Stop bloody ringing me then.

But as a whole she was okay.  The letter I had gotten was from faceless personal department.

Ps I love the video and wouldn't it be great if when you went for IVF you were allowed to me off work the whole time and just live in a little spa world     

Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## julymermaid

Gingerbaby,

So glad you sorted your work issue out...that's one less problem to think about I suppose.... its not as though we don't have enough on anyway !! And yeah just ignore HR... they're almost like machines anyway !!

So nice of your folks to come around .... I terribly miss having someone around who would push me and scold me out of my self pity world right now ... super happy fer you   

The IVF spa almost sounds like a business idea to me right now ... some day ...once I've had little bubbas of my own, I might just setup one   

I spoke to the doctor today at the Bridge and asked him why the hell did he not do an AMH before my first IVF protocol ... and all he did was hmmmd and huhhhhd and confused me even further...

He kept saying that its very odd for AMH to go down from 12.8 to 0.4 like this ... and it shouldn't happen....so I asked if it could happen due to the Endo surgery? And he says maybe ...so why didn't u test me  ...to which he says ...well normally even surgery wouldn't impact it that much ...
So i was like ...ok then what the bloody hell will ??     And he says ... I dunno ...its odd !!!!!!!!! 
So i asked if we should get it re-tested incase it might be an error ...to which he immediately agreed and said I should go ahead... will it be free? of course not !!! (Heaven forbid!  )
I wish he would get his ehad out of his [email protected]!* for one second and look at it from my perspective ...cuz all he did was confuse me even further !!!

I wanna   up a few people at the Bridge today ... I'm so very very cross with their whole attitude towards this ...

Anyways I plan to walk in there tomorrow, pick up all my reports and walk out and bang the door shut behind me as I do ...  
I really truly hope people at the Lister are better than this .....

When do you expect to get the all clear to try again ? You mustn't give up ... This WILL work ...and when in doubt, stand up on a sink    and pump your fist and say ..'I can do anything I want ...' LOL!

Take care hun    and here's lotsa happy vibes coming your way


----------

